# Everglades Trip



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I’ll piggy back on this. I’m headed down next month as well for my first trip. Still not sure if I am going to be fishing out of Flamingo or Chokoloskee. If we are there the same time, I’ll say hey... if I go before, I’ll be glad to keep you posted on how it goes. Probably can’t tell you what was working, but I should be able to tell you what not to do.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

redfish5 said:


> I’ll piggy back on this. I’m headed down next month as well for my first trip. Still not sure if I am going to be fishing out of Flamingo or Chokoloskee. If we are there the same time, I’ll say hey... if I go before, I’ll be glad to keep you posted on how it goes. Probably can’t tell you what was working, but I should be able to tell you what not to do.


That would be great. I guided out of Flamingo for over 20years but this will be my boys first trip. Just want to get him to fall in love with the backcountry.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I'm hoping to make the pilgrimage to the back country in the next couple of weeks from JAX


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Everglades are full, fished out, and the water is polluted, dont bother....wear long sleeves and bring bug spray.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

redfish5 said:


> I’ll piggy back on this. I’m headed down next month as well for my first trip. Still not sure if I am going to be fishing out of Flamingo or Chokoloskee. If we are there the same time, I’ll say hey... if I go before, I’ll be glad to keep you posted on how it goes. Probably can’t tell you what was working, but I should be able to tell you what not to do.


That would be great. I guided out of Flamingo for over 20years but this will be my boys first trip. Just want to get him to fall in love with the backcountry.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Boneheaded said:


> Everglades are full, fished out, and the water is polluted, dont bother....wear long sleeves and bring bug spray.


Like I said I grew up there and never worry about getting away from the crowds. Once I get back to the numerous ponds and streams areas I’m home and happy no matter what


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Like I said I grew up there and never worry about getting away from the crowds. Once I get back to the numerous ponds and streams areas I’m home and happy no matter what


Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

EasternGlow said:


> Can I get an AMEN!


Amen , still great fishing out there . Not the same as it was 20 years ago but can find lots of fish if you know what your doing.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Since all the storms it may not look the same


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Swe said:


> Amen , still great fishing out there . Not the same as it was 20 years ago but can find lots of fish if you know what your doing.


That's what makes the backcountry so great. Finding untouched areas and knowing your the only one that has been there


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We’re in big and not so big tarpon every day now out of Flamingo... Over on the Chokoloskee side of things good sized snook have finally made a showing along shallow shorelines up inside... but so have the deer flies...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> We’re in big and not so big tarpon every day now out of Flamingo... Over on the Chokoloskee side of things good sized snook have finally made a showing along shallow shorelines up inside... *but so have the deer flies*...


Those things suck...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Amen... one of my two anglers that day was in real trouble since the airlines lost his bag and all he had to wear was a loose fitting pair of black shorts and somebody else's donated t-shirts.... We finally found nice snook and the deer flies just ran us out of the interior.

I've been getting chewed by deer flies for so many years that I no longer welt up the way most do -but when they're even trying to bite through your shirt... that's a bit much... 

On the Flamingo side we do a lot of tarpon fishing this time of year up one river or other. At dawn next to tall trees with no breeze - the no-see-ums are almost as bad. There are more than a few places I specifically stay out of until after 9Am when the breezes come along just because of no-see-ums...


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

flyclimber said:


> Those things suck...


DAMN psychopaths with wings


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Amen... one of my two anglers that day was in real trouble since the airlines lost his bag and all he had to wear was a loose fitting pair of black shorts and somebody else's donated t-shirts.... We finally found nice snook and the deer flies just ran us out of the interior.
> 
> I've been getting chewed by deer flies for so many years that I no longer welt up the way most do -but when they're even trying to bite through your shirt... that's a bit much...
> 
> On the Flamingo side we do a lot of tarpon fishing this time of year up one river or other. At dawn next to tall trees with no breeze - the no-see-ums are almost as bad. There are more than a few places I specifically stay out of until after 9Am when the breezes come along just because of no-see-ums...


Amen to that


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Flatbroke426 said:


> That's what makes the backcountry so great. Finding untouched areas and knowing your the only one that has been there


 I don’t think are any untouched areas anymore. Now with the updated gps and YouTube people are exploring everywhere. I ran into another boat yesterday in a creek that you wouldn’t hardly ever see someone, especially on a weekday!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Dustin2785 said:


> I don’t think are any untouched areas anymore. Now with the updated gps and YouTube people are exploring everywhere. I ran into another boat yesterday in a creek that you wouldn’t hardly ever see someone, especially on a weekday!


well there is a ton of places where GPS is useless. but again I fish so far back behind Hells Bay I wonder how I ever find my way back out.. LOL


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Flatbroke426 said:


> That would be great. I guided out of Flamingo for over 20years but this will be my boys first trip. Just want to get him to fall in love with the backcountry.


OK Its official. I am taking my boy back into the deepest throws of Hells Bay on June 4th. If any other microskiff members will be in Flamingo then Id love to meet yall.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In June the deer flies will run you out of most interior (way up inside) places...

That time of year we’re somewhere between Cape Sable and Lostmans… day after day


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Oh trust me I know. I guided out of Flamingo for over 20 years. I even miss the deer flies. Lol


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Amen... one of my two anglers that day was in real trouble since the airlines lost his bag and all he had to wear was a loose fitting pair of black shorts and somebody else's donated t-shirts.... We finally found nice snook and the deer flies just ran us out of the interior.
> 
> I've been getting chewed by deer flies for so many years that I no longer welt up the way most do -but when they're even trying to bite through your shirt... that's a bit much...
> 
> On the Flamingo side we do a lot of tarpon fishing this time of year up one river or other. At dawn next to tall trees with no breeze - the no-see-ums are almost as bad. There are more than a few places I specifically stay out of until after 9Am when the breezes come along just because of no-see-ums...


Does “Insect Shield” work on them? You can get it from Simms called Bugstoppers I believe or send any Garment you want treated directly to them for a nominal fee.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

We used to treat a long sleeve cotton shirt with 100% deep in a bag and let it dry. It worked real well.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Imagine how much no-see-ums would hurt if they were big enough to see.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

MRichardson said:


> Imagine how much no-see-ums would hurt if they were big enough to see.


Theyre nothin but teeth with wings


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

My wife and I will be down there for a week in our gheenoe leading up to the 4th. Most likely heading home that day though. We will be out front though unless the wind is up really bad.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

KingFlySC said:


> My wife and I will be down there for a week in our gheenoe leading up to the 4th. Most likely heading home that day though. We will be out front though unless the wind is up really bad.


Ill try to get some info on how its going out there when I'm down for ya if you like. Ill be fishing Florida Bay for 1 day but will be closer to Key Largo and fishing some old wrecks in the area


----------

